# Best Awning Tie Downs



## 22camp (Jul 23, 2009)

New to this type of awning. Need input on the best type of tie down.
I see many in the campground with the rachet type but what do
you hook into at the awning end? How about the type that is sold
at Wal-Mart with rope and metal type tightner?
OK experts lets get your best answers. Any photos would be
a big help. That's how I learn the best, from illustrations.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

22camp said:


> New to this type of awning. Need input on the best type of tie down.
> I see many in the campground with the rachet type but what do
> you hook into at the awning end? How about the type that is sold
> at Wal-Mart with rope and metal type tightner?
> ...


I am using a combinations of parts to do the awning tie down. I bought the Camco set from wal-mart that has the twist in stakes and the clothesline rope. I also bought from wal-mart in the pet section two stakes that are called big dog tie-outs. They are bright orange, have a chain that is about 18" and the stake is about 24 " I use those stakes in place of the twist in type because the twist in ones dont work well in any of my campgrounds. Either sand, or hard soil with roots. I will try to post some pictures.

Brent


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

outback loft said:


> New to this type of awning. Need input on the best type of tie down.
> I see many in the campground with the rachet type but what do
> you hook into at the awning end? How about the type that is sold
> at Wal-Mart with rope and metal type tightner?
> ...


I am using a combinations of parts to do the awning tie down. I bought the Camco set from wal-mart that has the twist in stakes and the clothesline rope. I also bought from wal-mart in the pet section two stakes that are called big dog tie-outs. They are bright orange, have a chain that is about 18" and the stake is about 24 " I use those stakes in place of the twist in type because the twist in ones dont work well in any of my campgrounds. Either sand, or hard soil with roots. I will try to post some pictures.

Brent
[/quote]
I bought the ones with straps, springs and screw in stakes from Camping World. It attaches to the awning by wrapping around the roller tube. The springs keep tension constant. I'm happy with it.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I almost lost my awning recently in a storm, I was lucky to save it with minimal damage. I now tie down the awning!!

I use the screw in posts and a couple tie down straps. I just loop the straps over the awning and through the screw in post loops and tighten. Seems very stable, but there is a concern that strong winds might rip the awning fabric since it is so stable and tight. I guess the springs mentioned above might help mitigate this.

Sorry, no pictures.

DAN


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi









I unhook the bars from the Outback and stand them up straight. After taking the ratchet straps off the ATV in the back of the truck I use two of them, one on each side of the awning. They are hooked to two pieces of 2 foot long rebar pounded into the ground at an angle. Works like a champ, solid, easy to set up and cheap!!

Have a good one!
Tony


----------

